# H&H course preview



## Kittykins (27 July 2012)

A bit of a gripe-y post, BUT...

Is it really beyond the capabilities of H&H to put photos into an online gallery, as many other media outlets do, rather than on seperate web pages? 

I walked some of the course yesterday and these photos give absolutely no sense of the layout at all. The third jump, for example, has a lot of decoration that means you can't jump the two on an angle along a straight line, as I suspect some riders might have wanted to do, as the time is very tight on this course. The topography between obstacles is also not featured, but will play a part. 

Rather disappointed, I'm afraid.


----------



## zefragile (28 July 2012)

Better photos from COTH


----------



## Boxers (28 July 2012)

Those fences are amazing.  I can't wait to watch it.  I especially like the barge in the water!


----------

